# Looking for Paul Borkowski



## KR4x6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Does anyone have any recent contact information for Paul Borkowski? I have a Steelhead mount with him, and it's been far too long to go without hearing about it. I tried for a long time to contact him this summer, too.

Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## doogman4 (Aug 23, 2006)

He guides in Canada for bear. Be patient. You will have a mount if a lifetime. Worth the wait. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

Be patient? He has had a brown trout of mine since Oct 2008. Is that patient enough? He quit responding to my emails and calls. I've given up. It must have been such a "work of art" he decided he couldn't part with it. 


I would warn anyone considering him to go somewhere else.


----------



## taxidermst (Feb 5, 2008)

Same phone number 616 677 3844

Same email as above [email protected]

Not sure which fish are the ones in discussion above, maybe ones with no deposit, not sure. I have a few that are collecting a bit of dust, some finished , some not. I guess if I knew I could better address the circumstances. I do have a few that slipped through the cracks and have been with me too long, but these usually have nothing down with minimal contact or no contact from the customer. Some are just plain my own fault, never claimed to be very quick.

PB


----------



## shaski's fish (Feb 14, 2014)

Been doing Fish for about 36 years I have the fish back to my customers within 2 months, but Paul is a real good fish guy, Don't know what may have happen but that is a long time. If you want to take a look at some of my fish go to Facebook and Type in Shaski's Fish Taxidermy.


----------



## GillCommander15 (May 1, 2011)

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2009/05/west_michigan_taxidermist_take.html

read this article


----------



## KR4x6 (Jan 13, 2007)

A


taxidermst said:


> Same phone number 616 677 3844
> 
> Same email as above [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## KR4x6 (Jan 13, 2007)

taxidermst said:


> Same phone number 616 677 3844
> 
> Same email as above [email protected]
> 
> ...



Still waiting for this fish. I've sent multiple emails. Love to hear from you about it.


----------

